# My layout



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, have been posting all over this forum all for my layout. So here is an attempt at a drawing on paint of it (i dont have a layout designer or anything). keep in mind the turns are not exact, it is just to get you the general idea of the same and landscape. The layout is no where rear done, so if you have any suggestion, i am all ears!!! Thanks everyone!!


----------

